# Trh precusor peptide



## liftin (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi guys

Trh precusor peptide or also called TRH-Gly or TRH-Glycine, is a truly great peptide for HPTA support.

LabPe had it for $45. for 5mg and recently raised the price to $90. for 5mg. It's also available for varying prices from other labs.

Direct Trh, not involving the precusor peptide, is often used at under 5mg/day.

The Trh precusor peptide will probably require a much smaller and less frequent dose than direct Trh.

What kinds of dose experiments have you guys tried?


----------

